# Rant for the day



## GT11

I went to Academy to buy some slabs and was greeted by this (below). Since they were bought, their inventory is terrible. I get it, reduce inventory and free up cash. That only works once and if you don't have product to sell, you won't make it. Brick and mortar stores are complaining that online stores are putting them out of business; I think they are doing it to themselves.

Loy, PM me if you will be around Livingston on Saturday, I need some slabs if you still sell them.


----------



## Flyingvranch

I've also noticed at least in the Huntsville store that a lot of stuff has no price tag. I started looking and about 1/3 of the stuff in the boating accessories section is priceless...


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GT11 said:


> I went to Academy to buy some slabs and was greeted by this (below). Since they were bought, their inventory is terrible. I get it, reduce inventory and free up cash. That only works once and if you don't have product to sell, you won't make it. Brick and mortar stores are complaining that online stores are putting them out of business; I think they are doing it to themselves.


Yes! Academy has really gone downhill. Years back I thought "Their buyers do a great job of stocking what we need." That is not the case anymore.

Two brick & mortar stores still do well .... Fishing Tackle Unlimited and Bass Pro. (No insult to any I am not familiar with)


----------



## GT11

I had this experience at Tomball, Conroe and Huntsville.

Both Fishing Tackle Unlimited and Bass Pro are south of town and a long way to go. Hopefully Loy still sells the slabs.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I just had that experience at the Academy off 290. I couldn't find ANY freshwater jig heads. Grub selection was poor. They never carry jet divers. Most don't even know what they are over there. Crank baits were too big. Just all around bad. It made a 15 minute stop into an hour just hunting stuff down.


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Check out http://www.roosterstackle.com. This is where I get all my slab. It's cheaper in compare to buying at any store.

Alot more different slab choice too.


----------



## Ducktracker

Since whitebassfisherman stop making slabs I get mine from roosters tackle also. They also sell them at Kickapoo tackle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11

Thanks, I will order from Rooster.


----------



## big D.

I buy my stuff here too! Moes makes some of the best jig heads! They also make good slabs. The TNT 180 slab from ******* is a killer slab with the best hooks around! Rsr has some really good prices and decent slabs.

https://moestackleshop.com

http://www.redneckfishn.com/Slabs.htm

http://www.rsrlures.com


----------



## big D.

All American made and shipped to your door!


----------



## Bluiis

*Buy Online*

I am glad this topic was started. I live close to the Academy store that is located nearest to their warehouse. For more that a year, the inventory 
has been decimated to where I seldom find what I go in there to buy. 
Funny thing is they train their staff to ask "May I help you" what a joke for most of the time they will not know what you are asking for, nor do they have the ability to order or keep the racks full.

Now, I just buy online and avoid wasting time and gas to go to Academy.

Big D listed some very good web sites that I use too and here is another one. M T Pockets Tackle. com

Any other sites you guys like?


----------



## Johnnytx

Same problem at the one in Conroe. They didn't have anything. I went across the street to WalMart and they had what I wanted (jig heads and curly tailed grubs) and then some. Who would of thunk it.


----------



## tkcampb1

I went to Academy in league city 2 weeks ago to get various size/color road runners and curly tails.. they didn't have everything I wanted so a few of us went online and ordered thru Academy's website.


----------



## big D.

I live 5 miles from bass pro and they are allot more expensive than academy and Walmart. Last year I bought 4 skotty rod holders at bass pro. I found them online at walmart for $16 before finding them at bass pro for $28. I went to customer service and they matched walmarts price and I saved $50. Never hurts to ask. 

I went to bass pro Friday to look for a metal fish ruler for my boat. I wanted one that went to at least 30". Bass pro only carries a 24". I found a 42" at Walmart! I can't believe bass pro doesn't carry a longer ruler (redfish, offshore), come on!!!!


----------



## Beaux

Is there some one we can make a formal complaint to? Im sure if enough people complained some one from the head of academy would attempt to satisfy. At least one would think. I have the same compalint about waterfowl equipment. I special order all or my gear from Macks or Cabelas. The stock all the cookie cutter big game junk and a ton of turkey hunting stuff. We live near one of the largest lakes in Texas and cannot find the most simple things we need and are forced to make do with junk or order it online. So what can be done?


----------



## rustyhook1973

lmfao....not that it will do any good but I am on the phone with academy right now ,,,, lets see what they have to say,,, ill be right back ,,,


----------



## rustyhook1973

ok update,,,,i spoke with ms Jackie ,,supervisor in customer service, and this is what took place ,,, she wanted the name of this web site to see first hand just what all was being said,,,, I also told her my thought ,,,she then told me that without customers stepping up and letting them know about the lack of product on the shelves ---------they have no way of knowing ,,,with out US calling in . now with that said,,,, my thought is that if a store has inventory control ,,,then they should know what has sold and what don't,,,and the system should reorder on its own,,,,but I am just a bump on a log that loves the outdoors ,,, she also said they would address all the stores mentioned in this chat ...so here is my 2 cents,,,, stand up ,,, post what stores you have problems with and call in and report it ,,,, so what if you are telling on someone,,,, as long as you get a good result and we get our texas grown store back ---who cares,,,, trust me it sucks having to go buy my ammo at carters country but academy don't sell my choice of ammo...7 mm rem mag core lokt 140 gr... ok I am done lets see who else will stand up..... I bet they would get the message if they got 350 calls about this ,,,,1 888 922 2336.... ask for customer service and ask for Jackie...she is waiting for your call


----------



## whsalum

I am an ole diehard but I buy nearly all my tackle online now.


----------



## rustyhook1973

I do as well but I also like to see what I am going to buy ,,, I made a big mistake and bought some stuff online before and when I got it ...it all went in the trash ,,,and it was so bad my trash can threw up


----------



## Mattsfishin

*Rant*

I have sent them several emails and not one reply back about inventory on the shelf. I buy in the off season and when people like Whitebassfisher are selling out. Maybe they will sell me some of the pegboard and hooks they have. I could use some more for my inventory. LOL !!!!!


----------



## GT11

When I checked out at Academy today there was a website for a survey that the cashier was pushing hard so when I got home I took the survey and was not kind.


----------



## Roosters Tackle

Thanks for the using our products guys. Roosters Tackle has a good supply of slabs in stock and ready to ship. We are also a sponsor here on the 2cool site.

Use the coupon code "2cool" for 10% off your order. We appreciate your business.


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Hey cool. Awesome to see you guys on here. I love your products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis

like it!


----------



## firedog4$

The new owners at academy would rather sell a 45 dollar under armot sweat shirt than a $3 lure. I tried to get the manager to start selling 5/0 eahle claw hooks in the 40 pack size. He told me no one in the store can order merchandise, some office puke who knows how to make the store money.


----------



## GT11

Rooster, I sent you an email through the website, I am looking for a slab that has a 3" body (minus the hook), I think it is the Kidd and I forget the name of the other one. You have them listed by weight. Which weight has the 3" body?


----------



## wwind3

So---Academy doesn't know their stores suck unless WE tell them?--I have been seeing empty shelves in Academy for years......geez.

How is the new Academy in Huntsville? Havent checked it out yet......


----------



## Beaux

Academy is Hunstiville was great!......the day it opened, after that.... empty shelves or products not carried.


----------



## mycolcason

Yea know sometimes I wish bass pro would come into that old krogers building on 1097. I know they are a little higher but when you need something now and can't wait for ordering on line. Then I could just bypass academy and know it will be in stock.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

I feel your pain every time I go to academy to buy gear for me and my friends they are out and they never cary the stuff that we use on Lake livingston. So I started stocking up and keep my own stock. I just buy it when I see it and set it back for latter. I wish that academy's buyers would do some home work and stock gear that we use and buy.


----------



## Superman70

Academy in Beaumont used to be my place to buy my boat batteries and yamaha 2 stroke oil. Either everyone reverted back to the vmax or yamaha quit selling oil because they havent had any in a month.


----------



## Roosters Tackle

GT11 said:


> Rooster, I sent you an email through the website, I am looking for a slab that has a 3" body (minus the hook), I think it is the Kidd and I forget the name of the other one. You have them listed by weight. Which weight has the 3" body?


Hey Gary,

I responded last night to your email. The 1 oz Kidd and the 1.5 oz. Outlaw are three inches in length without the hooks. The Kidd is a very thin bait, so it weighs less. Thanks for your interest.

Mark


----------



## rustyhook1973

keep em coming ....this might get some kind of responce


----------



## GT11

Mark, thanks for replying...the email didn't come through and I don't see it in the junk folder. I stopped by Kickapoo Tackle yesterday and they carry your slabs. I bought a bunch of the Banana colored gunslingers and hope to test them out today!!!!

If anyone else needs white bass and striper lures, Kickapoo tackle has a great stock and good prices, including the Roosters Tackle. They are located at 190 @ Kickapoo Creek in Onalaska.


----------



## katjim00

I stopped by the academy in Pasadena to get my son a sweat band before a basketball game. Picked up one and went to the register. Rang up $3 higher than what the price said. She called and some associate checked and said it was in the wrong spot. Well the spot was all the same band about 10 hanging on the peg. The cashier told me someone put it in the wrong spot. I explained to her that there were at least 10 there in that spot so it was an employee that put it in the wrong place not a customer. All she could say was well someone put it in the wrong spot it is X amount. I told her as nice as I could to keep it and walked out. I was a little mad. 

This week I went to the academy in Baytown to pick up some slick 8 power pro that was on sale for $14.99 in the add. I needed the flo yellow for what I use it for. Well the flo yellow is not on sale evidently just the green. Does not say anywhere in the add description only the green. I did not even ask just walked out.

Academy used to be good. Now their associates are mostly just bodies to fill a spot. They have no idea what anything is or where its at. Shelves are always empty and selection is sub par. 

I prefer to buy on line when possible. I get what I want without wasting time and fuel driving all over trying to find it. Academy used to be my first choice.....now its a last resort. I will drive 30 miles one way to Bass Pro before I try the academy 7 miles away. They have become a poor excuse for a sporting good store.


----------



## Blackhammer

katjim00 said:


> I stopped by the academy in Pasadena to get my son a sweat band before a basketball game. Picked up one and went to the register. Rang up $3 higher than what the price said. She called and some associate checked and said it was in the wrong spot. Well the spot was all the same band about 10 hanging on the peg. The cashier told me someone put it in the wrong spot. I explained to her that there were at least 10 there in that spot so it was an employee that put it in the wrong place not a customer. All she could say was well someone put it in the wrong spot it is X amount. I told her as nice as I could to keep it and walked out. I was a little mad.
> 
> This week I went to the academy in Baytown to pick up some slick 8 power pro that was on sale for $14.99 in the add. I needed the flo yellow for what I use it for. Well the flo yellow is not on sale evidently just the green. Does not say anywhere in the add description only the green. I did not even ask just walked out.
> 
> Academy used to be good. Now their associates are mostly just bodies to fill a spot. They have no idea what anything is or where its at. Shelves are always empty and selection is sub par.
> 
> I prefer to buy on line when possible. I get what I want without wasting time and fuel driving all over trying to find it. Academy used to be my first choice.....now its a last resort. I will drive 30 miles one way to Bass Pro before I try the academy 7 miles away. They have become a poor excuse for a sporting good store.


My buddy grabbed a cast net that was in a spot marked $29.99 but it rang up $59.99. They said someone put it in the wrong spot and gave it to him for $29.99. This was at the victoria store.


----------



## Superman70

Id like to get some yamalube from any spot. I need to change the trolling batteries on my wifes boat. Go to the batteries and find 1blue top optima. They used to have pallets of batteries in the isle at this time of year. H20 rainsuits are non existant.


----------



## schoalbeast101

Guys! Don't know if it is going to make a differnece but I am trying to get a consulting job with Academy to cure this very problem. The problem is they are trying to expand 20 stores a year out East and don't give a ****. We will see what happens.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

GT11 said:


> Mark, thanks for replying...the email didn't come through and I don't see it in the junk folder. I stopped by Kickapoo Tackle yesterday and they carry your slabs. I bought a bunch of the Banana colored gunslingers and hope to test them out today!!!!
> 
> If anyone else needs white bass and striper lures, Kickapoo tackle has a great stock and good prices, including the Roosters Tackle. They are located at 190 @ Kickapoo Creek in Onalaska.


I sold to Kickapoo Tackle years back. Their inventory was great. Their store in my opinion is what happens when the owner's stock what the fishermen in that area want.


----------



## thinshavings

This is what happens when an "investment group" buys a family owned/run business.
The employees and customers are just bumps in the road to the billionaires making another billion.


----------



## GT11

Only investment groups that don't have a clue what got the company to the top. I run an investment group and we continue doing the good things and help them improve the bad things. I can't say the same about the group that bought Academy.

This is why my rant should hit home with the PEG that invested in Academy. Since I am a PEG also, I can easily see their failures.


----------



## Mattsfishin

If you like Kickapoo tackle now you will like whats coming. More improvements for the fisherman.


----------



## Swampus

:dance:I'm gettin' mine from Loy...................:walkingsm


----------



## redfish bayrat

*Academy*

Down here in the Corpus area we have some of the same issues with inventory, only of the saltwater variety. Don't have any photos, but we have 2 stores within 25 miles. One in Portland that is new ( baby clone of the Corpus store) and one on SPID in Corpus. I've quit going there for fishing tackle. Now I'll go to Roys or Tackletown and pay the little extra to get the lures and colors I want.


----------



## bvpurvis

i was impressed with my first visit to Kickapoo tackle, and stocked up on some rooster slabs!


----------



## rustyhook1973

swampus....now that's a name I haven't heard in along time -------------hows the mexico hunting


----------



## Captain Marty

I order all of my fishing tackle at Academy.com. Free shipping for orders over $39 and you get it in a couple of days.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Captain Marty said:


> I order all of my fishing tackle at Academy.com. Free shipping for orders over $39 and you get it in a couple of days.


Hilarious. I went to the Academy here in Fort Worth off Bryant Irvin to buy a boat load of tackle, lures and soft plastics. I've been researching what I need here on 2cool and was going to start buying and stocking up.

Started one end of the fishing section near the hooks and line. Got my Gamakatsu hooks and Berkeley Vanish flouro leader. Moved to next aisle, then the next then the next and then realized I had gone through every aisle and couldn't find one of anything I wanted! Not a single darn thing. 100% bass stuff. Now I can sorta understand being up here in North TX but holy cow...not a single thing and i was going to spend $100-200 bucks on stuff.

I put my basket down with the hooks and flouro and walked out, come home and search the forum for online tackle and this thread comes up. ahhahaha

I'll be heading to Bass Pro in the morning. Not sure I'll have much more success. If not, ill be purchasing online.

Marty, in the post above mine, mentioned Academy offers free shipping with a certain $ volume. I'm not real interested in giving Academy my money right now...little frustrated with them. Are there any other online retailers that offer free shipping with a certain $ amount of purchases?

Jeff


----------



## Boomhauer75

All,

My wife works at the Academy corp office. She is one of the many replenishment managers and I have taken some things up with her and her counter parts. Main problem is that their suppliers cant keep up with their demand. And this does not only include the fishing tackle. Back when AR rifles became hard to get I tried to get one. She has the ability to track what ever it is I/we want.

Trust me I have shown her some of the many complaints about Academy here on 2 cool and she has taken up to the "Big Wigs"

If I cant find it in their stores or on their online store then I proceed to look else where. I have bought slabs from Loy (Shadslinger) Moe's and Roosters Tackle. Trust me the wife is not to happy when I "Shop Around"


----------



## mycolcason

I can say that if bass pro came into the Conroe / Livingston area there would be no need for the academy that's in Conroe that's ALWAYS out of stock. 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

looks like I'll be ordering from FTU as they offer free shipping with purchases over $49


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Boomhauer75 said:


> All,
> 
> My wife works at the Academy corp office. She is one of the many replenishment managers and I have taken some things up with her and her counter parts. Main problem is that their suppliers cant keep up with their demand. And this does not only include the fishing tackle. Back when AR rifles became hard to get I tried to get one. She has the ability to track what ever it is I/we want.
> 
> Trust me I have shown her some of the many complaints about Academy here on 2 cool and she has taken up to the "Big Wigs"
> 
> If I cant find it in their stores or on their online store then I proceed to look else where. I have bought slabs from Loy (Shadslinger) Moe's and Roosters Tackle. Trust me the wife is not to happy when I "Shop Around"


Boomhauer (love the name lol), I have a suggestion you might pass to your wife if you don't mind?

What Academy really needs on the website is to have the ability to "Check My Store" or "Check the Nearest Store" for any given product like many other retailers have. Typically it'll also have a drop down giving you the ability to search stores within a given radius such as 5 miles, 15, 20, 50, 100,etc. That way I could quickly see that my local store in Ft. Worth doesn't have the product but the Arlington and Dallas stores do so I'll head over there no biggie. Or the converse...wow no Academy's within 200 miles have this product so I'll order it online.

Another idea is to have something on the web that says it's an Internet Item only.

That'd save a ton of time, gas money and angst for customers.

Just a thought...I might PM you in case you don't come back and read this.

Went to Bass Pro today...they had a few things but not much. I'll be hitting up FTU online here today. Learned my lesson.

Jeff


----------



## Boomhauer75

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Boomhauer (love the name lol), I have a suggestion you might pass to your wife if you don't mind?
> 
> What Academy really needs on the website is to have the ability to "Check My Store" or "Check the Nearest Store" for any given product like many other retailers have. Typically it'll also have a drop down giving you the ability to search stores within a given radius such as 5 miles, 15, 20, 50, 100,etc. That way I could quickly see that my local store in Ft. Worth doesn't have the product but the Arlington and Dallas stores do so I'll head over there no biggie. Or the converse...wow no Academy's within 200 miles have this product so I'll order it online.
> 
> Another idea is to have something on the web that says it's an Internet Item only.
> 
> That'd save a ton of time, gas money and angst for customers.
> 
> Just a thought...I might PM you in case you don't come back and read this.
> 
> Went to Bass Pro today...they had a few things but not much. I'll be hitting up FTU online here today. Learned my lesson.
> 
> Jeff


I'll pass it on to her. We just back back from one of their stores and I showed her the empty shelves. I make no guarantees. Their web site is better than it use to be but still needs tweaking.

Long story on my screen name! lol


----------



## shadslinger

Roosterstackle.com, GT11, he has the slabs you need. I get mine from roosters now and I like the line of slabs he makes. 
Sometimes The Kidd, does it, and sometimes it's The Gunslinger.

Man they hit that banana colored slab like a freight train when it's the color they want. I think it may imitate the baby buffalo more than shad and it requires a harder hit from a game fish to disable them.
Then again in the last 21 days straight days I have guided I have seen them go for white one day, chart the next, then banana. 
I have been rigging up customers with different colors and when one color is catching more I switch all customers to that color, while I continue to use different colors to see what is developing.
One ounce jigs have proved the best recently, although we did get into some stripers with 1.5oz slabs on a couple of days recently.
When stripers are around I like to have a 2 or 1.5 oz slab out there to get a hit from a bigger fish.


----------



## GT11

Thanks, Loy. The little tackle store in Onanlaska carries them so I stocked up.


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Rooster tackle has good stuff


----------



## GoneSouth

Academy in Rosenberg was satisfactory last time I went. But I admit I am starting to order some fishing stuff on Amazon. With my prime account I get it in two days. I can't wait until I get my plastics delivered by drone to my fishing spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

